# OV? Hello? where are you?



## Emms80 (Feb 22, 2012)

Im worried ladies! Ive been moitoring my cycle really closely every month and I seem to OV around day 18 but this month no sign and im on day 23!!! Panicing now as since ive been monitoring things the tests have shown ovulation every month. I am using ovulation tests and have started using a fertility monitor this month and that hasnt picked up anything at all either it hasnt shown a rise nor ovulation. Im worried now! I thought it may just be happening a bit late this month as I have been off work with back problems (change of routien) and have been having some treatment off an osteopath (again I thought this could have delayed things).

We have just started to have tests at the fetility clinc for our fertility problems and this has now added to my worries


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Emms - have you have blood tests off your gp to check that you're ovulationg - this is normally two blood tests done, one around day 3 of your cycle and the other later on - this will give you a definitve answer and cross off something on the worry list for you.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Domingo (May 27, 2012)

If you're having a particularly stressfull month or a change in routine, as you say, you could have delayed OV.

I had a dental operation a few months back which stressed me a lot and delayed my OV to CD26. 
I was able to track through temping how my body geared up to OV around the middle of my cycle (CD13) as usual but then my temps dropped below the cover line for 10 days or so before they rose again. My AF came on CD37 that cycle so a slightly shorter luteal phase than normal.


----------



## Emms80 (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks for your replies. I do think that the treatment ive had on my back may have changed my cycle along with the stress and being off work. 

Sheila - I have had a day 21 blood test which they said came back as showing OV but then when we went along to the fertility clinic they said they look for a much higher level than there was to definatley show OV so was very confused by that and they are repeating the blood test again along with a day 3 blood test which I had done but cycle has changed this month so really dont know what its going to show this time. 

Im due to go back to the osteopath about my back again this week so im going to bring it up with them and see if they say anything about the treatment im having affecting menstral cycles. Im more about this worried because Ive been having abdo pains for about 4 months which they thought at first was an ovarian cyst but a scan ruled that out and which they are still not sure what it is. Osteopath thinks its related to my back pain but treatment hasnt eased anything. Then with my last AF I had the worst PMT I have ever had (I thought I was having some kinda breakdown it was so bad, I was an emotional wreck) and now this cycle with no sign of OV. I cant help but panic when I think about it, I just want to know whats going on and whether this is whats stopping us concieving.


----------

